

Ask HN: AWS alternatives? - foxpc

Greetings,<p>Our web project is currently running on a VPS of one of the leading service providers.<p>But the problem we&#x27;re having is that our traffic is not constant, it might raise 4-8 times depending on the day, the time. Having a VPS that does not automatically or easily scale (as in, without restarting the VPS) is not good enough for us.<p>We are looking for services like AWS that do provide automatic scaling when needed (probably, when CPU&#x2F;RAM reaches some value). Unfortunately, AWS is currently not an option since we can&#x27;t really afford it and it might get us broke if it scales too much ;)<p>We&#x27;re quite unexperienced and would like down-to-earth answers. If you do have your own projects and do not want to look like you&#x27;re only promoting them, feel free to message us at hn at ampoll com.
======
andersonmvd
Didn't try yet but DigitalOcean [1] + DigitalOcean Community Projects [2] or
Commando.io [3] may help. I'm not sure if they do what you need, but I would
check them out if I were you.

[1] [https://www.digitalocean.com/](https://www.digitalocean.com/) [2]
[https://www.digitalocean.com/community/projects](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/projects)
[3] [https://commando.io/](https://commando.io/)

~~~
foxpc
We're using DO. But it does not scale automatically, requires shutting down
etc.

------
sirji
Heroku

~~~
foxpc
I guess, good things come expensive? That's VERY expensive :(

